# Future Pedal Car Projects



## Shawn (May 8, 2017)

AMF (503) Sport GT model


 

          AMF Mustang (incorrect steering wheel) 1964

 

       Murray "Tooth Grille" fire car. Also came as Pinto model


----------



## ridingtoy (May 11, 2017)

You're correct about the Mustang steering wheel. The original AMF plastic wheels were 2 spokes, which was easier to break at the spokes over time. The replacement wheels available were 3 spoke. I remember purchasing a black plastic replacement AMF wheel for a pedal tractor and received a 3 spoke wheel in place of the original 2 spoke.

Dave


----------

